# Bill shooting two Stars



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I just put a couple of new clips on my YouTube Channel.
http://www.youtube.com/user/slingshotbill


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice Bill! That thing is a monster!


----------



## TRUGREEN (Dec 19, 2009)

It is a great design though.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree! Saying it is a monster is a compliment!


----------

